# His teeth are fine/normal



## der_Einzelkämpfer

Bună!

How do I say this phrase in Romanian?

"His teeth are fine" or "his teeth look normal."

Thanks!


----------



## Trisia

Bună!

The most natural to me would be "Dinţii lui par/sunt în regulă." (his teeth seem to be/are OK)

However, maybe you could tell us if you need a more formal phrase. What's the context?


----------



## der_Einzelkämpfer

Well, this may sound childish, but the context is that there is a guy at my high school who is Romanian and his Romanian friends told me to call him "Dinţii" because, according to them, his teeth are crooked or something. But anyway . . . I want to tell them "his teeth are fine/normal (in my opinion)" in Romanian.


----------



## Trisia

Oh, I was thinking more of a situation in which you examined someone's teeth  You can use it, of course, or maybe you could try one of these (the first is the most to the point):


_ Dinţii lui sunt perfect normali_ = His teeth are just fine. (word-by-word: his teeth are completely normal)
 Nu e nimic în neregulă cu dinţii lui = There's nothing wrong with his teeth.
Nu văd nimic în neregulă cu dinţii lui = I don't see anything wrong with his teeth.
Nu mi se pare că dinţii lui sunt aiurea = His teeth don't seem weird to me.


----------



## der_Einzelkämpfer

*Mulţumesc foarte mulţ *


----------

